# Berry's Premium Fire Proof Baltimore Brick



## cracked bottle (Nov 27, 2011)

Found this interesting brick this morning searching near Historic Ellicott City, Maryland. 
 J S Berry Brick Mill was started by John and Thomas Berry around 1812 near Oriole Park Camden Yards location.  They were in business through the early 1900's.  Found a reference on google books that you see these in the hearths of older homes in Baltimore. Found lots of references for this brick in 1827 Miles Weekly Register and Baltimore directories from 1840-1860's.   What I would like to know is approx what date range could this brick be from.  The lettering is very fancy and is similar to the embossing style of my Houck's Panacea that I have.  Could this be a very old brick?

 Thanks,

 Marc


----------



## cracked bottle (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for any info.


----------

